# new top water



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Been playing with several different top water plugs, these are the first I've finished.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

They look great!

I absolutely love fishing poppers like those....

How did ya' paint the bottoms, and how much does each weigh?


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Awesome! I like the skirt configurations also. Definetely something the bass haven't seen yet!


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Each weighs about 1 oz. The tails are round rubber skirt material; I cut a ring at the base of the three on the right to place a collar (pull tie).


----------

